# File & Extension



## Ron (Jan 25, 2007)

Guys,
Wanted To Know The Extensions Of  Some Files..........
Here is the list of 114 extensions.        

*FILE & EXTENSION:*

.386         - device driver for Windows 3.1
.acd        - allClear v4 diagram file
.acl        - allClear v3 script or format file
.agt        - Neural Network production mode command files
.amd        - Amos Text input file
.ami        - Amos Text input file (the default)
.amj        - Amos Graph output read by Amos Text
.amo        - Amos Text output file
.amp        - Amos Text output read by Amos Graphics
.amw        - Amos Graphics System (data) file
.atp        - AnswerTree output project file (contains tree)
.ats        - AnswerTree production mode command file
.avf        - Clear View, or allClear v3 & v4 file
.bak        - backup file
.bat        - batch file
.bin        - binary files
.bmp        - Window bit map
.btr        - Btrieve file
.cht        - SPSS 6.1 chart file
.clo        - SPSS chart look
.com        - command file, runs on its own
             - SYSTAT v5 command file
.cpl        - Control Panel entry
.dat        - any sort of data file, too generic
.dll        - binary executable file, but cannot run on its own
.doc        - MSWord document
.drv        - driver
.eps        - encapsulated PostScript
.err        - error file
.exe        - binary executable file, runs on its own
.fon        - font (printer) file
.fot         - font (terminal) file
.gif        - type of image file
.grp        - group file (Windows 3.1)
.hlp        - help file
.hmt        - NetScape Markup
.html        - hypertext markup language, www language
.ico        - icon file
.inc        - SPSS production file, or include file
.inf         - Windows information file
.ini        - initialization file (Windows 3.1 applications)
.ins        - internet signup
.isp        - internet signup
.jpeg        - an image file
.jpg        - an image file
.kyb        - keyboard mapping file
.lic        - SPSS license files
.lnk        - link files, desktop shortcuts to the executables
.lst        - SPSS 6.1 output
.mpeg        - video file
.mak        - for compiling, C
.mda, mdb    - MSACCESS
.mnu        - menu file
.mov        - Quicktime movie
.movie        - video movie
.mp2        - movie
.mpg        - video movie
.mpeg        - video
.msg        - message
.msn        - MS Network document
.nna        - Neural Network v1 data file
.nni        - Neural Network v2 files, directions on how to run
.nnt        - Neural Network v1 files, directions on how to run
.ocx        - OLE custom control file
.pcx        - Paint picture file
.pdf        - Acrobat document file
.pif        - program information file (MS/DOS within Win95)
.pix        - picture file
.por        - SPSS portable file
.ppt        - PowerPoint file
.prj        - project file
.ps        - PostScript file
.qry        - MSQuery file
.qt        - QuickTime file
.ra        - RealAudio file
.ram        - RealAudio file
.reg        - Win95 Registry backup file
.rtf        - rich text format file
.sav        - SPSS for Windows data file
.sbs        - SPSS SaxBasic script file
.scr        - screen saver file
.sct        - SPSS chart template
.shb        - document shortcut
.shp        - allClear user-defined shape file
.spc        - QIAnalyst file
.spd        - SPSS syntax guides
.spo        - SPSS for windows output
.spp        - SPSS for windows production mode output
.sps        - SPSS syntax files
.srv        - TextSmart survey (system, data) file
.ssd        - SAS data file
.sty        - allClear v3 style sheet
.syc        - SYSTAT v6, v7, & v8 command files
.syd        - SYSTAT v6, v7, & v8 data files
.syg        - SYSTAT v5, v6, & v7 graph files
.sys        - some Windows system files
        - SPSS MS/DOS data files
        - SYSTAT v5 data files
.tif        - an image file
.tiff        - an image file
.tlo        - SPSS table look
.ttf        - TrueType font
.txt        - default plain text
        - default input for TextSmart, Business Objects
.url        - internet shortcut, URL address
.vts        - TrialRun first impression data matrix
.vxd        - Windows 95 virtual device driver
.wav        - audio wave file
.wb2        - QuattroPro file
.wk*        - Lotus files
.wmf        - Windows metafile (graphics)
        - SYSTAT v8 graph file
.wpd        - WordPerfect files
.wpg        - WordPerfect Draw files
.wri        - Notepad files
.xbm        - Netscape Markup files
.xl*        - Excel file
.zip        - zipped file
============================================================================
Pls Reply....


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 25, 2007)

Gud tutorial .Keep going


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out:
Fileinfo.net, FILExt.com, Whatis.techtarget.com... the like of them....


----------



## sam_1710 (Jan 25, 2007)

filext.com  also gives you players for the corresponding extension!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 25, 2007)

knew most of them
thanks for the list


----------



## Pathik (Jan 25, 2007)

u ll find all @ filext.com
__________
u ll find all @ filext.com.. U can also see common ones @ folder options > file types


----------



## Ron (Feb 26, 2007)

thnks buddy for ur replies!!!!!
did anyone  repped me.........
may i know who is he?
Thnks for it......


----------

